# NF's Top 10 Favorite Movies [Disney Edition]



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

​
Inspired by martryn’s thread; here we’ll be finding out NF’s definitive top 10 favorite Disney films (as of mid-2015). Like in the original, you’ll make a list comprised of your 10 favorite films; your #1 choice will be worth 10 points, #2 will be worth 9 points, and so on and so forth. Also like the previous thread, the results will be posted in a different one for discussions. Try not to post _too_ extraneously in this one so as to make the tallying process easier; thanks.

For the purpose of this thread, we will be including both canonical (that is, films produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios) and extra-canonical films (so Pixar and direct-to-DVD films by DisneyToon Studios are fair game), but _only_ animated movies. No Ghibli films (despite Disney being behind their American dubs), and no films that are partially animated (so no Song of the South or Mary Poppins—unfortunately). 

Finally, no including entire series as single entries (so no, the entire Toy Story trilogy does not take up only one spot—it’d take up three). And if you edit your list, make a separate post indicating that you’ve done so, and point out what specific changes have been made. 

So to kick things off, here's my list:

1. Mary Poppins
1.	Bambi
2.	Fantasia
3.	Sleeping Beauty
4.	Beauty and the Beast
5.	The Little Mermaid
6.	Pinocchio
7.	The Incredibles
8.	The Hunchback of Notre Dame
9.	Toy Story 2
10.	The Lion King


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2015)

Fuck off stunna


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2015)

No Stubbs 

No


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

haters fuck outta' here


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

BRB gonna get this unstickied


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

don't post if you're not gonna participate pls


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2015)

Who's dick did you suck to get this stickied


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

each top 10 poll we've had has been stickied and this is no exception.  It stays.


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

shut the hell up stunna


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Who's dick did you suck to get this stickied





Parallax said:


> each top 10 poll we've had has been stickied and this is no exception.  It stays.





Parallax said:


> shut the hell up stunna



Look what you've done now, Juan. He's in one of his uppity rapscallion power trips now.

The last time this happened, he used that fucking Jack Nicholson gif against Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

well Rukia deserved it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

never forget


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> well Rukia deserved it



Not like that, doe. That was really uncalled for.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

1. Jasmine
2. Belle
3. Ariel
4. Mulan
5. Anna/Elsa
6. Rapunzel
7. Pocahontas
8. Merida
9. Cinderella
10. Snow White


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

You're lucky I can't delete posts.


----------



## Han Solo (May 4, 2015)

Maddington said:


> No Stubbs
> 
> No



Bit of random name change Vault...


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

it's not random at all


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's not random at all



This will never get old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> 1. Jasmine
> 2. Belle
> 3. Ariel
> 4. Mulan
> ...



Ariel over Belle?

And why is Cinderella's basic self  even on the list?

smh, D


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ariel over Belle?
> 
> And why is Cinderella's basic self is even on the list?
> 
> smh, D



I didn't want to include Tiana, in order to rustle Stunna. So I used basic Cinderella

 


For real though, if it wasn't for Disney's weak ass elitism, Megara and Jane would replace Cinderella and Snow White on that list.

Also, wtf Gesy, are you unable to read, I had Belle over Ariel.


----------



## Han Solo (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> This will never get old



I am out of the loop


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I am out of the loop



> Everyone keeps asking why Vaulto changed his username to Maddington willingly
> He didn't


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 4, 2015)

7.The Incredibles

Number Seven? Piss off, m8.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

*1.Beauty and the Beast
2.Toy story                                                            
 3. Tangled
4.The incredibles
 5.Meet the Robinsons
6.A Goofy Movie*
*7.Tarzan
8.Lilo And Stitch
9.A bug's life
10. Hercules*


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> 7.The Incredibles
> 
> Number Seven? Piss off, m8.


>complaining about it landing #7 out of 60+ movies



~Gesy~ said:


> *1.Beauty and the Beast
> 2.Toy story
> 3. Tangled
> 4.The incredibles
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2015)

Stunna does your dad know you have a vagina


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

ay, post a list or shut the hell up, b


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 5, 2015)

Glad Frozen isn't making people's lists. That film was utter garbage.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

tbf we've only got two submissions so far; let's see yours


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 5, 2015)

I will. Just need time to give it some thought. I always deliver, Stunna.


----------



## Succubus (May 5, 2015)

01. Pinocchio
02. Lady and the Tramp
03. Ratatouille
04. Fantasia
05. The Fox and the Hound
06. Bambi
07. Dumbo
08. Wreck-It Ralph
09. WALL-E
10. Basil, the Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

No love for Cars 2?


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

I would if you hadn't limit it to animations


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

wat


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

I want to vote for High School Musical dammit


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

go troll somewhere else pls


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

Wall-E
Incredibles
Lilo and Stitch
the hunchback
fantasia

that's all the disney i can remember


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

I'm not accepting incomplete lists; sorry.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

man, I know your black ass has seen more Disney/Pixar movies than that; fall back


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

you should be thanking me for actually contributing to this thread instead of trolling it like everyone on the first page

ungrateful ass NYUGGA


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

you know what, screw it, fine

now gtfo my thread


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

btw you posted 11 movies; Treasure Planet isn't getting counted


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

fine take away tarzan then


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

Warudo, I am randomly interested in seeing what your Top 10 Kpop waifus are?


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

i remember huey seriously asking me that like a year ago


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

The World said:


> i remember huey seriously asking me that like a year ago



I am mostly asking cuz of the epic thread derail it would be.

Image the gif usage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you know what, screw it, fine
> 
> now gtfo my thread



This nyuka getting frustrated


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

dammit...please, just...

just leave


----------



## Han Solo (May 5, 2015)




----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

his furious feeble flailing amuses me


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

Okay okay

1. Beauty & The Beast
2. Sleeping Beauty
3. Robin Hood
4. The Jungle Book
5. 101 Dalmatians
6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
7. The Incredibles
8. Lady and the Tramp
9. WALL-E
10. Lilo & Stitch

And the Lion King


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

yo Han, stop instigating a post a list, my dude


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SzRbK9qIhBs[/YOUTUBE]

Godspeed Para


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2015)

Huey's Top 10 fine Mamacitas


Coming in at number 10

My Sexy Red head Nerd




Meg Turney


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

yo

stop with the spamming already.


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yo
> 
> stop with the spamming already.



Has Stunna been snitching/reporting on us, Para?


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

I was more interested in this thread before I knew it was only for animated films.  I was really looking forward to listing Return to Oz.  A great movie most of you plebs have never heard of.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

nobody has snitched, I can just see this thread is off topic.


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was more interested in this thread before I knew it was only for animated films.  I was really looking forward to listing Return to Oz.  A great movie most of you plebs have never heard of.



I have seen it, and remember that it terrified me as a child, dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yo
> 
> stop with the spamming already.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Warudo, I am randomly interested in seeing what your Top 10 Kpop waifus are?



This is infinitely more interesting. Do it Warudo


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Fuck the Pol....Fuck Para


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2015)

Fight the power. Don't let the man in the suit win.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

If you want to rank kpop girls, go make your own thread. No one said your bitter ass had to post here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

This is the 3rd time you made this thread.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

Then find the other two.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

So I _haven't _ made this thread before. I thought so.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2015)

Next we should rank McDonald's best burgers. Can't wait.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

stop being a shit and go spam somewhere else


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Yes you did, I just didn't bother to search it because you know I hate your guts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Next we should rank McDonald's best burgers. Can't wait.



Waiting on my NF top 10 racial discrimination [Disney Edition] thread


#blackprincessesmatter!


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

In no particular order.


Lion King
The Incredibles
Beauty and the Beast 
Tangled
Bambi
Peter Pan
Toy Story
The Jungle Book
Wall-E
Finding Nemo

List is purely based on memory so I didn't think it fair to rank them.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

No Aladdin?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

Now that you mention it, I should maybe replace Bambi with Aladdin.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

if you're replacing Bambi with Aladdin, could you edit your previous post


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

I'll consider changing. If do, I'll do as you say.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

ok; make another post if you do


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nobody has snitched, I can just see this thread is off topic.



You know what's off topic? The entire "rate" thread.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2015)

that thread is an exception not the rule

now shut yo ass up


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

I like how Para is talking about some imaginary place where there isn't off topic chat


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

shut yo bitter ass up that doesn't mean we can spam every other thread.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

are we stickying all shit threads now?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

fuk               u


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Things must be tough in Cali if Para is accepting money from Stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

So every top ten thread gets stickied right???


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

That's right every top 10 theatre related thread


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So every top ten thread gets stickied right???



NF's Top 10 Movie Para Likes That Sucks


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

My top 10 thread didn't get stickied.

Para confirmed to be on Stunna's broke ass payroll.

But that begs the question, how he is paying Para off?

Or is it good old fashioned blackmail?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> My top 10 thread didn't get stickied.
> 
> Para confirmed to be on Stunna's broke ass payroll.
> 
> ...



Para is getting paid in cashmere


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2015)

Why is this sticky'd?


----------

